# Best Camo Pattern?



## cantonrat

Bruno said:


> my son used his ghilly suit this year and a deer [doe] came within 2 feet of him. He was tempted to use his knife, 13 inch sog, instead of his bow. I was wondering if that would have been legal?


I was working at a plant once, and there was a guy who swore he took whitetail deer with a knife.

Not sure if it's legal, but practically speaking it'd be more difficult than most other types of hunting, so hard to see an ethical reason to ban it. 

I've got a couple books by a guy named Tom Brown, a legendary tracker and writer, who claimed to be capable of stalking up and touching deer. This I'd like to see.


----------



## sparky107

I wouldn't trade my ASAT for anything else. I love it. I also have leafy cut ASAT. I don't know if one is better than the other, I love them both!
Sparky


----------



## Niles Coyote

CWAY said:


> If one was going to make his own suit any tips or is there a how to guide somewhere.


 
This isnt the only way, just the way I did it.

I picked up a good quality camo coverall from a army surplus store as my base. Attach fish netting to the back, outer arms and upper chest top 1/3 of the back legs. Mine is meant to be used prone and sitting position hence the placement of the netting. Be sure to attach it well. Then all you need is burlap and/or jute. Cut those in strips of 12 to 18 by ½ and start tying those into the netting, I just double knot them. This takes up a lot of time. If you have different colors just mix them in. I was able to find green and two shades of brown and grey at the same army surplus store that I bought the coveralls and netting. Once you have the coverage you want then you fray the burlap/jute first by hand and then by use.


----------



## Macker13

sparky107 said:


> I wouldn't trade my ASAT for anything else. I love it. I also have leafy cut ASAT. I don't know if one is better than the other, I love them both!
> Sparky


This is my pick. Possibly the most universal camo out there, I have not seen another camo other than Predator that blends into so many different surroundings.


----------



## dasuper

I think camo is way over rated. Wool bibs and coat are both warm and quiet to move in. They are also warmer when you get rained on. Just my own idea.


----------



## chromedome1975

I know you don't want patterns with true white or true black in them. Set your camera to the black and white setting. hang your pants or jacket in an area where it appears to blend in. Take a picture. If there is any real black or white colors in your pattern they will stick out like sore thumb.


----------



## Ramhunter

Best advice Ive seen on camo and scent control, respectively is:

Buy whatever is on sale; lick your finger, stick it up in the air, and hunt toward the cool side


----------



## thelastlemming

Ramhunter said:


> Best advice Ive seen on camo and scent control, respectively is:
> 
> Buy whatever is on sale; lick your finger, stick it up in the air, and hunt toward the cool side


Great advice.


----------



## Barry

For late season deer hunting, I like realtree hardwoods.


----------



## Chuckgrmi

dasuper said:


> I think camo is way over rated. Wool bibs and coat are both warm and quiet to move in. They are also warmer when you get rained on. Just my own idea.


I agree with you 100%. Use the wind and don't move when the deer are looking at you. I've shot too many deer at 20yds during gun season wearing blaze orange to believe in the camo hype.


----------



## Stiny357

Check out http://www.godscountrycamouflage.com/. I just picked up the avalanche coveralls, really blends in to the Michigan hardwoods in winter and would be great for late season tree-stand like the Vertigo pattern.
Unlike most of the stuff at Meijers and Gander Mtn, its made in the US.


----------



## Spartans8989

I really like Realtree AP HD. I bought a new bow this year that is that pattern and when I had it hanging in the tree while hunting this season it really blended in nicely so I went out and bought a new suit to go with it and it really fits in good where I hunt. I would say where you hunt and what you hunt mostly depends on the pattern, and whatever your own personal opinion is. I don't like a alot of greens even though I hunt spring turkey season, it just doesn't seem that green where I hunt.


----------



## dougdad

Sounds like me, you need two paterns, one is deff. the old military basic woodland patern, general jims caries it at a real reasonable price even in a charchol filled to help with scent. You can often find it at the secound chance and salvation army stores to. The other is your basic real tree gray. 99% of the time I use the woodland and try to stay in the shadows and keep pines of some type in my back ground. I love sitting up in big old white pines, great cover!!


----------



## solohunter

In the fall my old military desert storm CC,s are perfect, brown grass and dead ferns ect. cheap too,,, they let me keep mine......


----------



## don

I kinda like this one.........:lol::lol::lol:

http://www.morningwood4u.com/images/UrbanMWCteedetail.jpg


----------



## Celtic Archer

Camo is for people not deer. All you need is clothing with alternate colors like the plaid shirt that Chuck Adams wears. He's killed a lot of record book animals over his career without comercial comoflage clothing.


----------

